# A Short Story about Deceit



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

If you don't want to read this, its fine as its kinda long. I am looking for a specific couple of posters to read this and I believe they will read it. I did not make this. This is simply an event that takes place around halfway through the video game "Planescape: Torment" which I have received the transcript for and posted here. You are "The Nameless One". TNO is an immortal who can "die" but will simply resurrect at the cost of his memories. What this means is he has lived many different "lives" in the past. In the game he is trying to figure out who he is and why he is immortal.

TNO at this point is touching a Sensory Stone. What a Sensory Stone does is it stores the memories and feelings of an event from the perspective of the person. TNO is touching a stone made by the woman Deionarra as she talked to one of TNO's past incarnations. As TNO is experiencing the Sensory Stone he is remembering exactly what he thought and felt in his past life at the time. This means he is experiencing both sides of the conversation simultaneously, as well as his own third perspective looking back at the event. Because of this the conversation can be kinda confusing at times, but I believe you can keep up.

Also it should be mentioned that TNO has many scars that has carried over through his lives. And at the end "Fall-From-Grace" and "Annah" are mentioned. They are two female companions of TNO on his journey.


> I stood before another sensory stone. The base of this aquatic blue stone had been sculpted so it appeared to have melted into the pedestal it rested upon. A stream of perfect azure tears dripped down the sides, framing the inscription beneath the pedestal: "Longing."
> 
> As I placed my hands upon the stone, its surface rippled beneath my touch. A chill washed over my arms, like plunging my hands into a mountain stream.
> 
> ...


----------

